# A treatment for SBD in bettas (sometimes)



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Long story short, I've lost a few bettas to something that first showed up as swim bladder issues.

So when my otherwise healthy bettas started swimming like their tails were too heavy, I tried a few different things, and found something that worked for me.

With Enigma, who lived in a 15g with a few minnows, I took him out of the tank and put him in a smaller tank with 100% fresh water. Left him with just the fresh water for about a week, and saw no improvement, so I did a round of Tetracycline. 
By the end of the 4 days (going by the package directions), the swim bladder issues were clearing up, and in less than a week he was 100%.

Then I saw the same thing in Pixel, who has his own 5g. First just tried a round of Tetracycline, with no effect.
Since I didn't have another tank, I took him out, gave the sand a big stir, and changed 200% of the water (drained it, filled it up, drained it, then filled it up again). Then I put Pixel back in there with as little of the old water I could. Again, left him for about a week, no improvement. Did a round of Tetracycline, and by the end he was back to normal.

So, if there is no other obvious cause, and you've tried all the other non-medical options for a betta with SBD, it might be worth a try to do a full water change, wait a week, and then try Tetracycline.

The water change alone or the Tetracycline alone didn't seem to work for me, but the two of them together did.

Also, this doesn't always work. After Enigma and Pixel, I tried it on Rosey and Mango, who have been having the same swim bladder issues for a few month, and to no effect. I'm not sure if it's because they've had it for much longer, or if it's something different entirely, or who knows?

Anyhow, I just thought I'd share my personal experience. 
Keep in mind, *I'm not a vet or fish medical expert by any means.* Just wanted to share something that worked for me, in case anyone else might be having the same problems.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's good information. One thing I've noted in a lot of medication is that they instruct the user to do a big water change before application. I asked around and the conclusion seems to be that high TDS/organics affect the effectiveness of the meds (maybe it binds them), so it's best to do that water change. Maybe that's what happened in your case.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Very well could be. On this package, it actually doesn't say you need to do a water change, but I usually do 25-50% before starting anyhow...

I was wondering if it might have also had something to do with my sand... I give it a light stir now and then, but haven't given it a vigorous stir since I set the tank up.


----------

